# Do these fish go together?



## Jessi (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm removing my Betta from my 20 gallon with my 6 corydoras, and adding new fish. I'm wondering if these fish will exist peacefully in the same tank together and if there is enough room for them all or if I can still add more?

6 albino corydora catfish (can not change)
2 Mollies (of same gender- I don't want babies.)


Okay so these 8 fish, no angel, no upside down catfish, are there any suggestions which ones to get?

Thanks for any help you could give!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Those fish sound compatible, except that the angel will get too big for just a 20 gallon. Full grown they are 4" from mouth to tail, and even taller than that.

Not sure about the upside down catfish, as I've never had one. Sorry.

For the mollies, make sure you get 2 males. Females can store sperm for months so even in a tank with only females, you might still have babies.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Please don't try to put the Angel in there, regardless of how tiny it may look in the store.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree,angels are just too big for such a small tank regardless if they are small when you get them.


----------



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

I love upside down catfish, they are so cute. I wouldn't put him in a 20 because he'll be one lonely cat. He loves plants and driftwood. They are usually pretty peaceful. I would put him in atleast a 30.

Angel, even, quarter sized ones can be pretty aggressive and get like 6 inches. They need a tall tank of at least 30 gallons. And, one angel will be so sad by himself. 

Plus glofish(danios) can sometimes be fin nippers and you don't want these bullies trying to bite your angels fins, then when the angels are big enough, they'll eat the glofish that can fit in their mouths.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

With the Glofish you are going to need 6+ as they are schooling fish.

Upside down catfish are also schooling fish, so don't put just one in a tank. (Google how many they need, I forget the number, but know they do school.)

And, as everyone has already said, don't put an Angel in the tank. They need a 29g tank at *minimum*.


----------

